# digging at my breasts then grunting at me when I stop him???



## andreabaylon (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok so this is a newish thing that Nibbler, my 5 month old male dwarf, has started doing. He enjoys sitting on my shoulder and chest while I'm on the couch watching tv. (I swear he's watching too but that's another story!) He periodically turns back and faces me so he can lick my lips and mouth, like every minute or two. Then all of a sudden for no obvious reason he gets this real determined look on his face and frantically starts digging at my boob-the left one in particular. he digs like a jackhammer for a good ten to fifteen seconds then stops and starts biting and pulling at the fabric of my shirt. At first he'd stop once i moved him away or told him no but now, when I put my hand between him and me, he gently but firmly grips my hand in his teeth and pushes it aside so he can continue, all the while grunting at me. He is starting to grab tender little pieces of skin; i'm covered in bruised little nip-marks! 

Is this weird? I'll be honest, that little grunt he makes is absolutely the cutest most adorablest widdle wabbit noise i've ever heard so he can do it all he wants, but rabbits do make noise?? I haven't brought home some sort of mutant rodent?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 25, 2010)

It's neutering time almost. They get to be a bit territorial, and that's what he's doing to you. The digging and what not is him being territorial. Owning areas even if they aren't his, haha.


----------



## andreabaylon (Apr 25, 2010)

:biggrin2:i'm being marked as wabbit property?!?!?!? ooohhhh yess!! bunny loooooove!!!!


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 25, 2010)

I know a guy whose bunny does this to him and we call it the Kali-mah. Like in Temple of Doom where the crazy guy rips out the other guy's heart while chanting "Kali-mah!Kali-mah!!"


----------



## Pipp (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw the title and thought 'dwarf', LOL! 

Not sure other rabbits do this as religiously, but it's Pipp's favorite activity (and she's been spayed five years). She sits on my lap and digs, digs and digs. And sometimes if I stop her, she nips and runs. (She's also very vocal, but not so much when she's digging, but she honks and growls and nips my feet when I go to leave the room and she doesn't want me to). 

I do find she does it more often at times, and it maybe when she's molting or hungry, but basically its a playtime and interaction activity. Sherry, my other dwarf, likes digging as well, but she goes for my hands and grunts up a storm.

Mind you, my mini-rex, Dill, used to always dig at my pants, but with him it was more like he thought I shouldn't be wearing clothes. They confused him. I kept getting the feeling he wanted to groom me but I had too much weird stuff covering my fur.  

If you want to understand a bit more why rabbits dig the way they do, watch this video... 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/ycQIiA7dnKQ&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## andreabaylon (Apr 25, 2010)

elrohwen wrote:


> I know a guy whose bunny does this to him and we call it the Kali-mah. Like in Temple of Doom where the crazy guy rips out the other guy's heart while chanting "Kali-mah!Â Kali-mah!!" Â




No, Indie! Coover yo heart!


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I saw the title and thought 'dwarf', LOL!
> 
> Not sure other rabbits do this as religiously, but it's Pipp's favorite activity (and she's been spayed five years). She sits on my lap and digs, digs and digs. And sometimes if I stop her, she nips and runs. (She's also very vocal, but not so much when she's digging, but she honks and growls and nips my feet when I go to leave the room and she doesn't want me to).


:laugh: This was my first Flemish's favorite as well!! And he did it from day 1. The day I picked him up, I came home with holes in my shirt from him digging and nipping at it! I lost more shirts to that rabbit. LOL


----------



## golfdiva (Apr 25, 2010)

fyi - Hershey digs at me when he wants me to put him down.


----------



## andreabaylon (Apr 26, 2010)

:shameNEVER!!!:shame

Omg i am just sooooooooooooo in love with this widdle animal you have NO idea...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 26, 2010)

When I have a yard I am going to figure out a way to build a cage under ground so my buns can do that. 


That bunny looked like it had so much fun.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 27, 2010)

:shock:Wowzers! That's cool!


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 28, 2010)

That video was amusing to watch! Good Lord that rabbit can dig! Thanks for posting!

& my bunny, Wrangler, is neutered andis stilla digger - he digs at my belly/chest area when I hold him which is usually followed by nipping :shame


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 28, 2010)

My Candy would dig. I had to really watch her because she could, and would bite hard.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup my one boy bun digs and then "scrapes"he's teeth on me (drags them across where he was just digging - its definetly not abite) and then the couch - but no where else, he's also fixed and has been for 2 years. OH wait in the am - he digs at my head to wake me up, I'd rather get a few bun kisses on my cheek to be woken up but oh well...


----------



## andreabaylon (Apr 28, 2010)

yay! my boyfri...i mean my bunnyhunny isn't crazy!!! me, on the other hand...lol!:whistling:whistling


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 29, 2010)

I love Howard's Big Dig! GREAT music to go with it


----------



## bunnyluv96 (Apr 29, 2010)

> If you want to understand a bit more why rabbits dig the way they do, watch this video...


This is so funny! Bunny landscaping! And amazing! I had no idea they could dig like that holy cow!! I love how he dug and then pushed it around then ran around and dug some more, repeat. hehe buns are so neat.


----------



## ZipperNipper (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ Gotta be one of my fav youtube vids ever!

Funny, my bun only digs on my chest when he wants more headpets, NOW! I don't tolerate bun swearing tho. :grumpy: As a human I understand that I don't deserve anything, but I wish my master would be kinder sometimes.


----------

